# My New Upholstery!



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

opps hold on


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

sorry homies but i have to go...I'll post the pics up later..


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn you! And to think I went all the way out of my way to see this G-body interior!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

what a rip off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

man what the hell


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

this interior better be worth the wait :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave: were the pics


----------



## drug_lord (Jul 14, 2005)

pics pics pics


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

hey homies, calm down...my interior is'nt all that. Its kinda original but with some custom touch to it. Its a tan it cost me $2,100.00 let me know if the price I payed was good or bad?


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

HEADLINER


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

FRONT SEATS


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

BACK SEAT


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF IT. WAS IT WORTH PAYING $2K FOR IT? ALL OPINIONS WELCOMED...PICS OF THE UPHOLSTERED TRUNK WILL COME SOON!!! PRICE DOES INCLUDE THE TRUNK TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i think it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Im sure someone will come on here and dogg that price,, but 2k is defintly a realistic price as far as cost of labour for something like that,,




TJ would fuck that price up tho :0


----------



## MIKEACOSTA84 (Jun 13, 2006)

SHIT THATS SOME GOOD WORK ON THAT MONTE IVE GOT MY EL CAMINO IN THE SHOP FOR SOME INTERIOR WORK ILL THROW MINE UP IN A FEW WEEKS. LOOKS GOOD DOG.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

man, that shit looks like its right out of the 70's










I LOVE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

bien precio por este trabajo. :thumbsup:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

where'd ya get the lowrider floormats i want some


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

I have them since 2000 and they still look new! I bought them through lowrider mag but they don't sell them no more.  Don't really know why but these matts are heavy and made off of good material, like I said homie they still look new..


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Homies for all your comments!!! :biggrin:


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

looks dope man


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Homies!!! :biggrin: Thanks to all the homies for are the good props!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

2k is well worth that kind of work, consider the amount of the time involved in that style of work.... Looks nice real old school


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## geezzus (Jun 8, 2003)

that shit looks like a coffin :uh: 
good job though :biggrin:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

yeah, I get a lot of comments on that...A lot of people have told me that it looks like a coffin. :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

NICE...GOT THAT LOWRIDER LOOK LIKE CARS USE TO BE....NOW EVERYTHING IS RESTORED TO ORIGINAL......MISS THE STYLE....MAYBE YOU'LL BRING IT BACK.....LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Homies!!!!


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

looks good gumby, real clean and not too gaudy. nice.


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks! yeah I want it to keep it simple , but custom, and CLEAN. you know what I mean. thanks again.


----------

